# canon 7d.



## christinalouise85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Recently purchased the 7d. I'm looking for tips on using it. The book gave me a bit of a headache. what should I know?!


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2012)

What is it you want to know about the 7D and what kind of experience do you have with DSLRs in general?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 24, 2012)

You can send it to me and I'll test it thoroughly for you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

Amazon.com: Canon EOS 7D For Dummies (9780470595916): Sahlin: Books

I found this cool book on the internet that might help you.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd pick up Bryan Peterson's book:  Amazon.com: Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera (9780817439392): Bryan Peterson: Books  This book covers the fundamentals of photography so that you'll understand how to use the exposure settings on your camera and how certain combinations of settings will create a different effect than others.  In the end, you'll understand how to bias the exposure settings to get the results you want.  It's a great book for those who want to learn how to use a DSLR camera.

You might also be interested in the David Busch book on the 7D:  Amazon.com: David Busch's Canon EOS 7D Guide to Digital SLR Photography (9781435456914): David D. Busch: Books  Think of this book as an expanded version of the owners manual written in a way that's easier to understand.  He has a whole series of these books and each book is specific to one model camera only (this one is specific to the 7D.)  It explains the various controls and settings in more detail than the manual would do.

Actually "knowing" how exposures work and how your camera works will massively improve your experience and enjoyment using the camera.  I realize that reading books may seem a bit boring... but a few hours spent reading will take a lot of the mystery out of things and help you capture the results you were hoping for in a lot less than time than it would take you to stumble onto the secrets the hard way.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 25, 2012)

Or forget about buying old school books and go watch videos on how to use your 7D on Youtube.

Reading? What is that?


----------



## daarksun (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a book that's great. I'm sure most of them are. However, You tube has some wonderful video on how to use the camera.  The AF can be a bear but the videos really help a lot.   So,  check it out.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 28, 2012)

christinalouise85 said:


> Recently purchased the 7d. I'm looking for tips on using it. The book gave me a bit of a headache. what should I know?!



Press the big black button on the right upper side to take pictures.  And look into the rectangle in the upper middle of the camera to frame the shot.  

Everything else is secondary.


----------



## imagesliveon (Jun 30, 2012)

TCampbell....

Thanks for the recommendation!!... Bought Busch's book!!... Fantastic... Thanks!


----------



## rokvi (Jun 30, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> christinalouise85 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently purchased the 7d. I'm looking for tips on using it. The book gave me a bit of a headache. what should I know?!
> ...




and "P" stands for "pro".


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a good, short video to setting the autofocus points system:






*And..* don't accidentally stab yourself in the eye with foliage when shooting leaves and bugs.   *rubs sore eye*


----------



## LShooter (Jun 30, 2012)

Lots of great aftermarket books and vids online. Look at Amazon or stop in your local book store.


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a canon 7D also and I can say its awesome. As far as getting to know how to use it there are plenty of YouTube videos that can help you out. I find myself watching YouTube videos a lot and learning. 

I just take my camera out and shoot. That's how I learn. Take multiple pictures of the same thing and just keep playing with the settings. That's how I figure out what works best for me.


----------



## ChrisB1966 (Jul 7, 2012)

I thought this video was informative!


Canon 7D External Buttons Tutorial Training | Canon 7D Video Lessons DVD | Manual - YouTube


----------

